# Modellierungsbibliotheken



## matschi (22. Apr 2014)

Guten Tag,

ich möchte in Java ein BPMN-Modellierungs-Tool programmieren. Da man wie in UML die Pfeile irgendwie an die Klassen (oder Objekten) "kleben" muss, habe ich mich gefragt, ob es dafür irgendwo ein Framework oder eine Standard-Bibliothek gibt, die man dann einfach ins eigene Projekt einbinden kann ???:L

Alternativ (falls es keine Frameworks, etc. gibt) hat jemand einen Vorschlag, wie man das realisieren könnte? Ich habe mir schon gedacht, solche "Klebepunkte" an den einzelnen Objekten zu machen. Jedoch denke ich, dass diese "Klebepunkt"-Idee noch nicht ausgefeilt genug ist ^^

Ich freue mich auf kreative/konstuktive Antworten


----------



## JavaMeister (22. Apr 2014)

Ich weiß noch nicht 100 % was du nun so erwartest? Sollen nun andere für dich bei google "java graph framework" eingeben und die Ergebnisse nach deinen Anforderungen sichten?

Wenn ich so ein umfrangreiches Projekt starten würde, dann nur weil es spaß macht die Lösung zu finden. Wenn natürlich nach der Idee sofort der erste Schritt im Forum nach dem Wie zu fragen ist, dann ist das irgentwie der falsche weg. Weil dann kann ich auch ein fertiges BPMN Tool nehmen.


----------



## matschi (22. Apr 2014)

Danke für die rasche Antwort,

da ich selber nicht wusste, welche Stichworte man da am Besten bei Google eingibt (ich hab es beispielsweise mit "java uml bibliothek" probiert), wollte ich einfach nur fragen, ob jemand ein passendes Framework/ eine passende Bibliothek kennt bzw. schon einmal verwendet hat. Es war wirklich kein Versuch meine Arbeit auf andere abzuschieben.

Das Projekt an sich habe ich als Projekt für das Studium genommen, da es auch auf jeden Fall eine (kleine) Herausforderung für mich ist.
Mein Professor hat jedoch den Einwand gebracht, dass man an dieser "Klebefunktion", mit der man die Objekte zusammenfügt, zu lange programmieren würde und dies evtl. als externe Bibliothek einbinden könnte. Da mir dann Google nichts sinnvolles ausgespuckt hat (, was bei den Stichworten die ich verwendet habe scheinbar kein Wunder ist), habe ich mich an dieses Forum gewendet...


----------



## JavaMeister (22. Apr 2014)

Es tut mit sehr leid, dass das Studium so schwer und anstrengend ist und da so viel von einem erwartet wird. 

Aber meine intiale Aussage bleibt bestehen. Ein Student muss ind er Lage sein so eine bib selbstständig zu finden und diese nach seinen Anforderungen zu analysieren.

Graphviz | Graphviz - Graph Visualization Software

Ist eine von vielen... Generell sucht man da nach Graphenvizualisierung. Deutsche Suchbegriffe sind sowieso so eine Sache. Man findet schon was, aber i.d.R. sind die Projekte alle auf Englisch dokumentiert.


----------



## matschi (22. Apr 2014)

Das Studium ist eigentlich gar nicht so schwer... Ich mach mir halt mit dem Thema mehr Arbeit, als ich muss. 

Vielen Dank für die Tipps ("java graph framework" und den Link).


----------

